# Nutritional labels.



## bigwheel (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok..happened to sell out the latest batch of jerky on the first beer joint stop sales effort today. One nice young customer say him and his parents have a bbq restaraunt which I have swore to give a try. He say he will peddle the jerky at his place but he say it takes a nutritional lable about how much sugar..salt..fat calories etc. Does anybody know about that kinda stuff and or starting with the raw ingredients how to do the math? Thanks.


----------



## boozer (Feb 18, 2014)

Restaurants aren't required to provide nutritional info, even for packaged food.  Only wholesale food vendors, like copackers and supermarkets.  At most you would be required to provide a list of ingredients,  and even then, only upon request. Of course,  that's the legal requirements as I understand them. If the place you want to sell your jerky at really wants them, not much you can do about it.  I wonder if one of those ladies diet tracker sites might yield that kind of info?


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 19, 2014)

Could be on that. The kid sure seemed to think it needed the nutritional labels. I did have one state health goon tell me several years ago that for home crafted food items a list of ingredients along with the name and address of the person who made it is all thats required. Sure the city health folks would nag if they got wind of it. Thanks.


----------



## Pigs (Feb 19, 2014)

Jeff, Get a hold of Cornell Uni. They helped me out. I had to send a detailed list and sampels of ingreadents. Got all the break down of every thing. Think it cost me $25.00
Chris in NY


----------



## Max1 (Feb 19, 2014)

You could try this....

Nutrition facts, calories in food, labels, nutritional information and analysis – NutritionData.com


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey thanks for all these good tips. I think we figured out from the eldest of the male  chllins..the Little Bride has a cell phone app which can do the arithmetic. Apparently all the slim hipped ladies have it to figure out all the latest diet food crazes etc. It sounds sorta funny to me.


----------



## boozer (Feb 19, 2014)

boozer said:


> one of those ladies diet tracker sites might yield that kind of info


Well,  I was wrong about porches, but right about this.  A dubious honor. ..


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes you was right on that thanks. The oldest boy who is the grocery salesman said Obie aint good at math neither. This is all sounding logical now. We have devolved into the barter system. I will trade jerky for .22 shells. Let me know.


----------



## Smokey T BBQ (Dec 15, 2017)

*Create Your Own Nutrition Fact Labels*

https://www.recipal.com/

This is a great site to use very user friendly.


----------

